# Software für PC Head-set



## Gorian (21. August 2003)

Hi ich noch mal...

Irgenwie peil mein pc auch nicht das ich ne had-set mit micro habe.... ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll hat wer ne Tipp für mich 

Ich hab WinXP prof SP1 und ich schaff es mit keinem Tool das der auf nur ein gesprochen word von mir aus meinen boxen raus hat...

mfg
Gorian


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. August 2003)

Also 

1.) Ist das ein USB-Headset oder ein ganz normales mit zwei Steckern?

2.) Wenn es kein USB Headset ist hast du die Stecker auch wirklich richtig reingesteckt?

3.) Ist in deiner Lautstärke-Regelung ( unten rechts und so  ) bei Wiedergabe und Aufnahme alles korrekt eingestellt. Kein Haken auf "mute" gestellt und die Regler korrekt hochgezogen.

2b


----------



## Tim C. (25. August 2003)

> Ich hab WinXP prof SP1 und ich schaff es mit keinem Tool das der auf nur ein gesprochen word von mir aus meinen boxen raus hat...


Eine direkte Ausgabe ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur sehr bedingt nötig/möglich.
Kannst du denn Sachen aufnehmen, die du ins Micro redest ?

PS: Bitte ein wenig auf deutschen Satzbau und Rechtschreibung achten, wie es in der Netiquette in Punkt 12 vermerkt ist


----------

